# comment ne jamais emerger xfree ?

## pounard

Bon voila, j' ai un serverr avec 1 go de disque, deja presque plein

et comme c' est un serveur, j' aime bien qu' il soit a jour...

et presque a chaque fois que je fait un emerge -u world ou emerge -u system il commence a me telecharger xfree a cause de sombres dépendances... donc je suis obligé de faire les paquets un par un a chaque fois et certains en --nodeps pour pas avoir xfree c lourd...

donc j' aimerai savoir si ya moyen d' interdire a un package de s' installer definitivement, pour pouvoir faire mes emerge -u system et emerge -u world tranquillement sans qu' il me telecharge xfree a chaque fois...

----------

## xr31Daisy

As tu mis enlevé XFree de ton USE ? ( avec USE="-X" ? )

( il est mis dans les flags par défaut, SJMSB )

En théorie, cela devrait suffire pour qu'il ne te balance XFree que pour les packages qui en ont réellement besoin, pas pour ceux pour lesquels X n'est qu'une option. ( ie, jamais XFree en théorie. )

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Voilà mon USE dans le fichier /etc/make.conf :

```
USE="php mysql ssl -tiff -jpeg -png -pdflib -java -X -qt -gnome -gtk -kde -alsa"

```

C'est pour ma box qui a aussi très peu de disque (2 Go quand même) et que je gére par ssh, donc aucun besoin de X.

Normalement avec ça pas de problèmes  :Smile: 

----------

## pounard

oki oki merci bien  :Smile: 

je savait pas que je pouvait arranger ca avec la varaible USE

mais il veux toujours m' emerger XFree ce connard de pc....

----------

## DuF

Je vais peut être dire une bêtise mais bon  :Smile: 

As-tu regardé dans ton fichier world si par hasard il n'avait pas mis dedans Xfree et depuis il veut l'installer, car bon logiquement avec les options indiquées par mat le ouf pour la variable USE j'aurai cru que c'était suffisant.

----------

## crevette

Je veux pas dire mais le connard n'est pas le PC, mais la personne qui a mal configure ses variable....

voila voila

----------

## TGL

Perso je rajouterais aussi "x11-base/xfree" à mon "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask" histoire que les emerges foirent si ils veulent xfree. Ça t'indiquera au passage quel paquet l'a demandé, et si c'est un paquet qui aurait pu l'éviter mais n'a pas tenu compte de la variable X de USE, alors tu fait un bugreport. C'est applicable aux dépendances indirectes biensûr, càd que si A veut B qui veut xfree, alors:

 - soit A pourrait être construit sans B, et ça mérite un bugreport parcequ'il devrait y avoir une valeur de USE pour le spécifier (éventuellement X, éventuellement autre chose). Et tu peux rajouter B dans ton mask.

 - soit B est nécéssaire, mais pourrait être construit sans xfree, alors tu es dans le cas de tout à l'heure.

 - soit la dépendance est réelle, alors se passer de A.

Le problème avec le mask, c'est qu'il est écrasé par le rsync -> il faut le maintenir (cf. ce post)

----------

## pounard

 *Quote:*   

> Je veux pas dire mais le connard n'est pas le PC, mais la personne qui a mal configure ses variable.... 
> 
> tout a fait d' accord  mais en fait apres un emerge -u portage ca marchait, mes variables etaient bonnes 
> 
> en tout cas maintenant c' est vrai bonheur de mettre a jour mon serveur merci de votre aide

 

----------

## pounard

merde j' ai oublié le /quote lol

----------

## crevette

Je vais reprendre ce que j'ai dit hier, car je ne pas que ce soit mal interprété.

le mot "connard" n'étais la pour insulter mais juste pour reprendre ce mot attribué à un ordinateur innocent  :Very Happy: , et pour déplacer la responsabilité de la bêtise.

ps : Un ordinateur ne fait que ce qu'on lui demande, pas plus.

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## pounard

nan c pas grave moi aussi je dit tout le temps connard en parlant des gens... lol  :Smile: 

mé c bon en fait suffisait de remeger portage et de remplacer le "tk" par "-tk" dans mon use  :Smile:  pour ne plus avoir de xfree dans mes dependances

----------

